# Shell Script Command not found ?!



## Erks (28. April 2013)

System: LINUX Ubuntu 13.04

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem bei einem Shellscript: 
Wenn ich das Script ausführen möchte, sagt mir das Terminal 



> ...
> step01_entpacken.sh: 11: step01_entpacken.sh: mkdir: not found
> step01_entpacken.sh: 12: step01_entpacken.sh: mkdir: not found
> step01_entpacken.sh: 14: step01_entpacken.sh: cp: not found
> ...



Wenn ich die Befehle allerdings außerhalb des Scripts aufrufe, d.h. normal im Terminal, dann kann ich z.B. mkdir problemlos ausführen.
Im Terminal rufe ich das Script mit dem Befehl



> sh step01_entpacken.sh



auf und der Header im Script lautet



> #!/bin/bash



oder 



> #!/bin/sh


----------



## genodeftest (28. April 2013)

Kannst du den Code aus dem shell-script posten?


----------



## MCoder (29. April 2013)

Modifizierst du in dem Skript irgendwo die PATH-Variable und überschreibst sie vielleicht dabei?

Gruß
MCoder


----------

